# Smok Alien - Biker Approved



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

So with these hectic rains the last couple of days water seems to get in everywhere. I'm a biker and ride every day from Pretoria to Kyalami. This morning's rain was like a mini monsoon. Everything got drenched. My clothes, backpack and yes my Alien. I though oh crap, that's the end of that. Not wanting to unlock it to see if the screen at least comes on, I quickly removed the batteries.

Tipping out all of the water in the battery compartment thinking, oi this was an expensive exercise. I dried everything with toilet paper and took the air compressor and blew out all the remaining water and got the rest dried. Once satisfied I popped the batteries back, and lo and behold it's booting 

Everything working perfectly 

So I would like to give the Alien the Biker Approved Award.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 5


----------



## Huffapuff (21/2/17)

That's so good to hear! I got myself a Sony Xperia for its waterproof properties after a phone died in my pocket after getting caught in the rain once. I also used to keep my Kanger Subox mini in my pocket when I rode, until it died in a crash. Never had to test it in the rain though.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)

Huffapuff said:


> That's so good to hear! I got myself a Sony Xperia for its waterproof properties after a phone died in my pocket after getting caught in the rain once. I also used to keep my Kanger Subox mini in my pocket when I rode, until it died in a crash. Never had to test it in the rain though.


I also managed to drown a waterproof Sony Xperia Z3 phone. I dunked it in an ice bucket as a party trick for my 7 yr old nephew. It did have the desired effect but at the cost of my phone and ego. According to Sony the phone is only waterproof if it stays dry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Normz (21/2/17)

The alien, even with its terrible paint job, is a super resilient mod, though mine is starting to enjoy not waking up in the mornings. The Sony on the other hand, yeah, I'd rather have another 4 aliens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> So with these hectic rains the last couple of days water seems to get in everywhere. I'm a biker and ride every day from Pretoria to Kyalami. This morning's rain was like a mini monsoon. Everything got drenched. My clothes, backpack and yes my Alien. I though oh crap, that's the end of that. Not wanting to unlock it to see if the screen at least comes on, I quickly removed the batteries.
> 
> Tipping out all of the water in the battery compartment thinking, oi this was an expensive exercise. I dried everything with toilet paper and took the air compressor and blew out all the remaining water and got the rest dried. Once satisfied I popped the batteries back, and lo and behold it's booting
> 
> ...



Another good option would be to get a Mech Mod. You could go to war and deep sea dive with it and she will still come out alive. (Obviously without the battery inserted cause it wouldnt survive)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Another good option would be to get a Mech Mod. You could go to war and deep sea dive with it and she will still come out alive. (Obviously without the battery inserted cause it wouldnt survive)


I agree about going to war with it cause you can turn it into a pipe bomb with very little effort.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> I agree about going to war with it cause you can turn it into a pipe bomb with very little effort.



Exactly rip the battery wrap, chuck it in , press the fire button and throw...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (21/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Exactly rip the battery wrap, chuck it in , press the fire button and throw...


OR get a nice cheap Chinese battery, coil up a nice 0.06ohm coil and give it to the enemy as a peace pipe. Just remember not to partake as it could defeat the purpose.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/2/17)

Even more reason to get a bike!


----------



## Apollo (22/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> So with these hectic rains the last couple of days water seems to get in everywhere. I'm a biker and ride every day from Pretoria to Kyalami. This morning's rain was like a mini monsoon. Everything got drenched. My clothes, backpack and yes my Alien. I though oh crap, that's the end of that. Not wanting to unlock it to see if the screen at least comes on, I quickly removed the batteries.
> 
> Tipping out all of the water in the battery compartment thinking, oi this was an expensive exercise. I dried everything with toilet paper and took the air compressor and blew out all the remaining water and got the rest dried. Once satisfied I popped the batteries back, and lo and behold it's booting
> 
> ...



@William Vermaak You will be surprised at how robust the Alien is man, I dropped mine twice, And I mean DROP (where you take it out of your pocket and it slips out of your hand and you try to break the fall with your foot only to kick it into the wall at the end of the hallway...), this drop completely disassembled my coil on the baby beast and it still suffers to this day. The second time I actually ruined the drip tip on the cloud beast and popped the glass (Shards yo) by NOT trying to break the fall with my foot.

My Alien at this point survived the 2 drops, one (accidental) swim in dishwashing water, A brisk swim in the sea (forgot to take it out of my swim shorts' pocket). Finally, I thought I lost my Alien when I tried to be funny and played with the PCB Temp... long story short, I forgot it in the chest freezer for hours when I embarked on this highly scientific test, it will stop to function completely at like -10'C... just so you know. and it will cough back to life when the temp gets back to like 2'C, so it's all good.

Despite all this, my parents still ask me why I don't want to give them grand kids! Obviously I don't tell them how I abuse my vapes...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (22/2/17)

Berne van Rooyen said:


> @William Vermaak You will be surprised at how robust the Alien is man, I dropped mine twice, And I mean DROP (where you take it out of your pocket and it slips out of your hand and you try to break the fall with your foot only to kick it into the wall at the end of the hallway...), this drop completely disassembled my coil on the baby beast and it still suffers to this day. The second time I actually ruined the drip tip on the cloud beast and popped the glass (Shards yo) by NOT trying to break the fall with my foot.
> 
> My Alien at this point survived the 2 drops, one (accidental) swim in dishwashing water, A brisk swim in the sea (forgot to take it out of my swim shorts' pocket). Finally, I thought I lost my Alien when I tried to be funny and played with the PCB Temp... long story short, I forgot it in the chest freezer for hours when I embarked on this highly scientific test, it will stop to function completely at like -10'C... just so you know. and it will cough back to life when the temp gets back to like 2'C, so it's all good.
> 
> Despite all this, my parents still ask me why I don't want to give them grand kids! Obviously I don't tell them how I abuse my vapes...


Just a FYI for when you do decide to have kids... 
Kids don't handle freezers very well. Its to dark, they get very scared. I think the -10 degrees thing could also be a bit problematic for them and thawing them might not work. They may appear a little lifeless after an experiment of this nature. 
Aliens are more resilient than humans IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NickT (22/2/17)

Well done on getting away with that. Could have been costly. 

I have a back back with a waterproof section, and I also always have 3 large jiffy ziplock bags in my back pack at all times, just in case.


----------

